# Free Shipping on Ben Silver online orders



## Jprenner

I would like to extend a free shipping offer to all of Andy's friends.

Visit our site at www.bensilver.com, and please use code FSAA07 when checking out. For web orders only.

Thank you for your continued support! :icon_smile:


----------



## Andy

It is an honor to have Mr. Prenner grace this humble Forum (well sometimes, some of us are humble!! :icon_smile_big with such a gracious offer!

Thank you Jprenner! Lets all make use of this!

Of course only two of you are really friends...:icon_smile_big::icon_smile:!!


----------



## mdellison

Thanks Andy and Ben Silver!!


----------



## AlanC

A very welcome offer. I find the odd accessory that strikes my fancy at B. Silver all along, but I often stop myself because I hate to pay a lot of shipping for, say, a pocket square.

I very much appreciate this goodwill gesture.


----------



## ltontheqt

Now if he could only restore one of those cream cashmere cricket sweaters at half price (size medium, please), I'd gladly take advantage of his offer. I pondered too long.


----------



## JDC

Jprenner said:


> I would like to extend a free shipping offer to all of Andy's friends.
> 
> Visit our site at www.bensilver.com, and please use code FSAA07 when checking out. For web orders only.
> 
> Thank you for your continued support! :icon_smile:


What is the country of manufacture for your cashmere v-necks and turtlenecks? I assume at $395/$465 a pop it's Scotland or Italy?


----------



## mdellison

*Any BS coupon update for Free Shipping?*

Any BS coupon update for Free Shipping?


----------



## Jprenner

*Updated Free Shipping Offer*

Its hard to believe a year has gone by since I last logged in here. What a year it has been! I appreciate everyone's continued support and would like to update the free shipping offer for Andy's friends. Visit our site at www.bensilver.com, and please use code FSAA08 when checking out. For web orders only. :icon_smile:


----------



## Jprenner

*Cashmere sweater country of manufacture*



FrankDC said:


> What is the country of manufacture for your cashmere v-necks and turtlenecks? I assume at $395/$465 a pop it's Scotland or Italy?


Scotland:icon_smile:


----------



## mdellison

Many thanks Mr. Prenner--I just placed my order!


----------



## PJC in NoVa

I can't get code FSAA08 to work. Is it expired already?


----------



## PJC in NoVa

I emailed BS about this, and after not hearing back for over a week, finally called today.

They put me on hold, and then came back and said too bad, the code's expired.

Nice of them to tell us about the deadline on this offer (not!).


----------



## Mad Hatter

FWIW, I ordered some trousers (backordered) about three weeks ago. The cart didn't recognize the discount, so I called and asked. I was told it was good, and I received a purchase order a week later that reflected no shipping costs.


----------



## Jprenner

*Promotion extended*

Yes, the last free shipping offer ran out in October. I have now extended it through the holidays. Sorry for the confusion! Thank you Andy. :icon_smile:


----------



## mdellison

*Hoping for extension of Ben Silver free shipping?*

Hope they will extend it into 2009...


----------



## Bernie Zack

*Ben Silver free shipping for "Ask Andy" Gents*



mdellison said:


> Hope they will extend it into 2009...


Does anyone know if Ben Silver still offers free shipping to list members? Looks like they did in 2007 - 2009, but haven't seen anything regarding a discount since then.


----------



## Bernie Zack

To anyone on the list who may be interested, I corresponded with J. Chandler Thomas at Ben Silver today. He indicated to me that the free shipping for Ask Andy list members no longer exists. He did say, however, that a new free shipping code would be coming out soon for those who are registered with their website.


----------

